# Astro turf



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

what are peoples views on using astro turf as a alternative to repti carpet? due to these bloody damp flies i decided i would try changing the substrate in some of my tanks to stop them laying eggs/maggots hatching. i would use repti carpet but it has looped fibres so isnt really suitable for geckos. i have decided to go with 9mm astroturf (non sanded type) just wondered what other peoples views are. it holds the humidity remarkably better than i expected it too.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

hi ace, i notice a lot of the yank websites recommend using astro turf for their reptiles etc etc, i think its a good idea, the only thing bad that i can see happening is when it starts to get a bit chewed up around the edges etc, but if the yanks use it, then it must be good (mustnt it?) apart from that not a clue...................sorry


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Do they still lay eggs even in the repti carpets you can buy ? :shock:


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

no i always put laying boxes in regardless of thier substrate. (makes finding the eggs easier).


----------



## gizbo (Apr 28, 2006)

I use astro turf for my iggy found it alot easier to clean and just have to check the edges when i clean him out upto yet i haven't found any problems with it except whe iggy is having his digging sessionit tends to come up really easily so i've used some double sided carpet tape so it makes it harder for him to lift. I coudnt tell you about eggs as mine is a male and the only other viv i have used it in is my cham and again male. I've been using it for past 4 months and it has stood upto the tests upto now


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

so its well worth it then gizbo as i am considering getting it for my wd


----------



## gizbo (Apr 28, 2006)

it was defo the best thing I did in my vivs because I was a bit stuck when it came to substate for my chams because of the bits, I did try reptile carpet but he kept getting his feet stuck in the loops but upto yet he quite likes the astro turf and was no probs with humidity and like I said hell of alot cleaner just hose it down with abit of disinfectant and does the job. Upto now i swear by it was abit expensive but worth it in long run


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks gizbo for replying ref astro turf, will have to have a look at that


----------



## cornsnakeman (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried using astroturf as a substitue for grass, but I just couldnt ge t to light!


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

cornsnakeman said:


> I tried using astroturf as a substitue for grass, but I just couldnt ge t to light!


 :rotfl: :roll: excellent :lol:


----------

